# Has anyone seen this 1:24 truck in person?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the looks of the Superior/Sunnyside 1937 Ford 1:24 pickup truck.

Here's a link to what it looks like in red:

Red 1937 Ford Pickup


However I'm a bit concerned about the scale. It's billed as being 1:24 scale. However this company (Superior/Sunnyside) has been a bit loose with their use of the 1:24 description in the past. Like these Crown Victorias that I remember seeing in person and they were way under sized compared to my other 1:24 vehicles and even many of my 1:25 trucks.


Crown Victorias

Does anyone have this pickup truck, and if so how does it match up with the rest of your vehicle fleet?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I have several, but they are by two different manufacturers. There are pretty much identical. On one the hood is removable and the other the tail gate drops. On both the doors open . Mine are dark green with black fenders. I am very happy with them and feel they are 1:24. Both are made in China. I don't think I spent more than $6 or $9 for them.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

7.5" long. 
Frame on a 1/2 ton is 157.38" 
Gotta figure bumpers and horns. 
That's a frame length of 6.56" 
Add 1/2" per bumper and horn, you've got the 7.5" length. 

Bumper to bumper is 182" to 185". 
7.58" to 7.71". 
The only published dimension of the model I could find falls right in line with the prototype.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the truck, weathered, on the track and in front of a 1:22 Bachmann boxcar for size comparison. Just eyeballing it it appears to be at or close to 1:24.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent. Yes the dimensions and that photo sure do say it's around 1:24 scale. Thanks for all the help. Now I just have to decide on a color


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

San Juan,

I have two of the pickups and one of the Crown Victorias. The trucks are significantly larger than the Crown. My pickups are green rather than red.











JimC.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is one that is on my railroad. It's 1:24.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind is that trucks of that era were smaller than today.










The platform of this freight shed is only 1 ½ inches thick, but comes up to the top of the tailgate.


----------

